# did I just crown vent my pedestal sinks...?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Installed back to back pedestal sinks on a 2x1.5 inch cross. Installed a close piece and a regular 1.25 trap adapter on one side.on the other side I had to glue in a 1.25 male trap adapter into the cross to be able to get my 1.25 p-trap to fit. By gluing the adapter directly into the cross is that construed as a crown vent?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

???


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

That's a tough one, sounds like you did. Can you rotate the cross 90* and use 45's? Or stack two T's on top of each other?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I could stack the tees but it would be a pain at this point. Waiting to have it inspected. We will see what they say.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

No it's fine 1.25 x 2 = 2 1/2 inches that is less than the Leigh of the trap itself. Crown vents were popular when they were using lead s traps. They would tap a vent off of the trap itself. Crown vents are almost imposable to make with the fittings of today.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> No it's fine 1.25 x 2 = 2 1/2 inches that is less than the Leigh of the trap itself. Crown vents were popular when they were using lead s traps. They would tap a vent off of the trap itself. Crown vents are almost imposable to make with the fittings of today.


Funny you say that, saw an old lead crown trap today, it's been a while

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Installed back to back pedestal sinks on a 2x1.5 inch cross. Installed a close piece and a regular 1.25 trap adapter on one side.on the other side I had to glue in a 1.25 male trap adapter into the cross to be able to get my 1.25 p-trap to fit. By gluing the adapter directly into the cross is that construed as a crown vent?




Hold up time out wait it a minute ,
Shouldn't a MASTER Plumber know this , lmao


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm 26 .cut me a break. I wasn't around in the old days like you old farts.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

1 1/4" traps with trap adapter on street side? Wow, wouldn't pass in Ma.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the distance between the weir of the trap and the vent?

*IPC 906.3 "A vent shall not be installed within two pipe diameters of the trap weir."*


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

It's an 1.25 trap adapter that fits inside of a joint.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I'm 26 .cut me a break. I wasn't around in the old days like you old farts.


I'm sorry bro to be rude but that shietnizz don't fly , what does the old days have to do with anythings this is plumbing 101. I'm a 2nd yr 27 yr old and at this point I know I'll will out plumbing circle around YOU Master


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...=3339768&store=2737&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I'm 26 .cut me a break. I wasn't around in the old days like you old farts.


Who you calling old farts? Just cause I've got boots older than you doesn't make me old, does it?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=3339768&store=2737&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


Lmao


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I'm 26 .cut me a break. I wasn't around in the old days like you old farts.


I've got counseled copper gas piping that's older than you....... Ha, no I dont

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> It's an 1.25 trap adapter that fits inside of a joint.


Right! And how long is the trap arm?

I guess you'll have to figure it out since we don't know...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> It's an 1.25 trap adapter that fits inside of a joint.


Ya I know what it is,

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> It's an 1.25 trap adapter that fits inside of a joint.



Hey apprentice go grab a sharp shooter and a spade and get to it


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Guaranteed to pass inspection here. Not against code and it's at least 4inches from weir to vent after measuring


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

1.25 trap wouldn't pass here. Has to be 1.5 for lavs and 2" for kitchen sinks.

Also, where the hell do you people live that inspectors are measuring distances from trap to stack?! I don't think ours even carry a tape/ruler in their truck much less know how to read them...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

1.25 traps are no issue. Almost the only thing that will fit under a small Kohler pedestal.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> 1.25 trap wouldn't pass here. Has to be 1.5 for lavs and 2" for kitchen sinks. Also, where the hell do you people live that inspectors are measuring distances from trap to stack?! I don't think ours even carry a tape/ruler in their truck much less know how to read them...


I don't need a tape measure for inspections, if it's questionable I have the plumber measure it in front of me because I don't know how to measure. Jeesh

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I don't need a tape measure for inspections, if it's questionable I have the plumber measure it in front of me because I don't know how to measure. Jeesh Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Lmao


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> I don't need a tape measure for inspections, if it's questionable I have the plumber measure it in front of me because I don't know how to measure. Jeesh Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I don't know how it is where you're from, the inspectors here are for the most part mentally challenged. Plumbing isn't so horrible but the mechanical inspectors cannot come to a general consensus on what is right and what is wrong. I have been on dozens of inspections where one inspector would tell me to do something so I did it that way another time and had a different inspector, he would ask why I did it that way...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

They knit pick certain things but at this point I've learned what they expect and what they want to see.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> It's an 1.25 trap adapter that fits inside of a joint.


 the proper term is a 1 1/4 spigot trap adaptor


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> the proper term is a 1 1/4 spigot trap adaptor


Or 1 1/4 male trap adapter


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Or 1 1/4 male trap adapter


Or Desanco

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> I don't know how it is where you're from, the inspectors here are for the most part mentally challenged. Plumbing isn't so horrible but the mechanical inspectors cannot come to a general consensus on what is right and what is wrong. I have been on dozens of inspections where one inspector would tell me to do something so I did it that way another time and had a different inspector, he would ask why I did it that way...


Ohh I'm mentally challenged , but I know my plumbing and gas codes, and I know how to measure

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Or Desanco Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


This is a desanco to me


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Ohh I'm mentally challenged , but I know my plumbing and gas codes, and I know how to measure Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Good for you, come down here and be an inspector. Everyone in Jefferson parish pretty much got fired or had to resign due to taking bribes and favoritism.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Everything you did looks alright , but I abhor sanitary crosses because it makes it hard on the service guy. Why not use a fixture fitting next time


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> 1 1/4" traps with trap adapter on street side? Wow, wouldn't pass in Ma. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


. Not many places in nh that would pass it as well


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> 1.25 trap wouldn't pass here. Has to be 1.5 for lavs and 2" for kitchen sinks. Also, where the hell do you people live that inspectors are measuring distances from trap to stack?! I don't think ours even carry a tape/ruler in their truck much less know how to read them...


 number 1 rule when doin a walk through with the inspector. Dont carry any tools with you.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Or Desanco Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 thats what i was thinkin then this pic from lows showed up and poof mind blown. Lol j/k


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Ohh I'm mentally challenged , but I know my plumbing and gas codes, and I know how to measure Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 folding rule?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Good for you, come down here and be an inspector. Everyone in Jefferson parish pretty much got fired or had to resign due to taking bribes and favoritism.


 hey no where in the ipc does it say u cant bribe the code offical. *wink*


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

budders said:


> folding rule?


Maybe I'll start carrying one in a fashioned belt holster

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> This is a desanco to me


I like marvel rings.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I like marvel rings.


Never heard that name, we call them scully bushings

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> 1.25 trap wouldn't pass here. Has to be 1.5 for lavs and 2" for kitchen sinks.
> 
> Also, where the hell do you people live that inspectors are measuring distances from trap to stack?! I don't think ours even carry a tape/ruler in their truck much less know how to read them...


Huh?

That a New Orleans requirement?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> ...Also, where the hell do you people live that inspectors are measuring distances from trap to stack?! I don't think ours even carry a tape/ruler in their truck much less know how to read them...


Ours carry tapes and levels. Not sure they all know how to use them, but they do carry them.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

At least you all on land have inspectors to look at y'all's installs regardless of how nit picky they are. They can be a pain in the butt for sure, at least that's what I thought..

Then I went offshore, it's a free for all out there with their domestic water piping and sanitary piping, which they call black water. The inspectors I use to deal with on land would have a chubby if they took a flight offshore and saw the amount of plumbing piping they could fail...


----------



## Maustonplumbing (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope sounds like a vertical common vent to me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maustonplumbing said:


> Nope sounds like...


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I like marvel rings.


OMG! Are these still made? Used to use those a lot, as well as DeSancto's when we were running all copper DWV (GEEZ ALERT!!!) 
I've used crosses before like that, never had an inspector measure the distance between weir/vent to see if it was too close. 
Next time, just use a drum trap.... :laughing:


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Sometimes when it is unavoidable, rules were meant to be "bent" !


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

They are called trap adapters, desanko is most likely an old brand that went belly up. Its like how it's a trap arm, not a dirty arm. Just a pet peve...


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I love Marvel rings they saved my ass several times, handy lil *******s


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I'm 26 .cut me a break. I wasn't around in the old days like you old farts.




Lol tell em. I'm 28 and never even seen a crown vent :laughing:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Here you go Bobby


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Here you go Bobby


Ohhh... so this is or was a serious legit method at one point ! Holy smokes !! Never seen one till now !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Infact , ive never even see a 45° tailpeice extention until now !!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Typically, you'll see 1 1/4" in the wall going straight up. This one was literally installed in 1895. There's also a lead drum trap and a tub with the spout below the overflow. I tried to convince them to replumb, blah blah historic value-typical homeowner regurgitated horse bacon.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Typically, you'll see 1 1/4" in the wall going straight up. This one was literally installed in 1895. There's also a lead drum trap and a tub with the spout below the overflow. I tried to convince them to replumb, blah blah historic value-typical homeowner regurgitated horse bacon.


Interesting... but tub spouts don't normally have screens in them. Hard to argue against historical value when the home owner has no clue about historical diseases.


----------

